# DTP Issue that's just come on after 18 months?



## JDB (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi all,

I've had the DTP for about 18 months with no problem and has been delivering quality coffee no problem, However, all of a sudden nothing comes out when you turn the espresso switch on. You get the same noises, and it normally takes about 10 seconds to the first drip but now I get nothing from the group head??

It still will flush the group head as normal with no portafilter and also the same with only the portafilter and a double shot basket. However, when you add the coffee grinds into the basket, nothing comes out? You might get the odd drip but other than that, nothing? I also noticed that when you take the portafilter out after this happens there must be a build up of pressure because you get a small pop and then there seems to be more water in the basket and the puck is much more sloppier and softer.

I've paired the DTP with the Sage Dose control Pro.

Any idea's before I ring Sage re the warranty, which I believe is 2 years?

Thanks


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

JDB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've had the DTP for about 18 months with no problem and has been delivering quality coffee no problem, However, all of a sudden nothing comes out when you turn the espresso switch on. You get the same noises, and it normally takes about 10 seconds to the first drip but now I get nothing from the group head??
> 
> ...


 Presumably you are using the single wall (unpressurised) basket?
Has anything changed with your grinder? 
Oh and the same coffee?


----------



## JDB (Aug 16, 2020)

Funny you should mention the grinder but but that's just started playing up in terms that it doesn't seem to be coming out as fast and possibly a bit clumpier. I do get what I need but it does seem longer than before. it started at the same time and did wonder if it was related but wasn't sure?

same coffee and single wall basket. Thanks


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

JDB said:


> Funny you should mention the grinder but but that's just started playing up in terms that it doesn't seem to be coming out as fast and possibly a bit clumpier. I do get what I need but it does seem longer than before. it started at the same time and did wonder if it was related but wasn't sure?
> 
> same coffee and single wall basket. Thanks


 Sounds like somethings up with your grinder and it's grinding significantly finer and is choking your machine. 
Probably a good time to upgrade from that grinder!


----------



## JDB (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks Tom, as I said I did wonder but just presumed it was the dtp. The only thing that swung me that way was the pressure build up when you took the portafilter off and got the small explosion of coffee & water along with the soggier puck. Appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

JDB said:


> Thanks Tom, as I said I did wonder but just presumed it was the dtp. The only thing that swung me that way was the pressure build up when you took the portafilter off and got the small explosion of coffee & water along with the soggier puck. Appreciate the help. Thanks


 Yep, that's all due to a finer grind. The soggy puck is because the grind is very fine, so water is stuck there.


----------



## lunarstablos (Mar 27, 2020)

Was going to say immediately sounds like it's choking. Does a load of hot water end up in your drip tray?


----------



## JDB (Aug 16, 2020)

lunarstablos said:


> Was going to say immediately sounds like it's choking. Does a load of hot water end up in your drip tray?


 I've kinda sorted it so let me know if this probably was the problem?

I'm now getting coffee again so it definitely was the grinder, not the DTP. I recently adjusted the burr grinder two sizeS finer but noticed it didn't move across properly and had to force it into place but still felt it hadn't gone all the way. All I did was go back to the original factory setting of 6, which naturally went back into place properly and that seemed to do the trick.

So at the the moment, all good and back to enjoying my coffee. Thanks for the replies and help as if not listened and posted on here I just would have presumed it was the DTP and looked to send it back through the warranty.


----------

